# I pretty much need to trade a Rat with some one :(



## Meowzuh (Apr 5, 2014)

Mr. Nibblesworth ( The Explorer) and Buddy don't seem to get along great, usually it seems they're fine but the fights just get worse and worse, Buddy wants to be in charge but Nibblesworth keeps wanting the same but doesn't really try to force a grooming on Buddy, ive seen it a few times when i first got Nibblesworth but now he just bites Buddy and pushes him it seems. Nibblesworth also is too much of an explorer, he keeps trying to get on the floor and walk around and he is going to get hurt if i let him do that or eat something bad and get sick. I live in Riverside California 92509. 

Here he is <3

http://oi62.tinypic.com/wwdpc5.jpg


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Is there ever blood spilled? They should be able to work it out as long as you make sure the cage is large enough for them, and they have enough stuff and space. Usually when you put new rats together it takes from a few weeks to a month or two for them to fully assimilate. Also my girls enjoy play-fighting from time to time. And as long as you rat-proof the room they roam in they shouldn't get sick from eating something. You have to watch them while they are out though, as they are like children and they love to get into everything.


----------



## Meowzuh (Apr 5, 2014)

The squeeks get worse and worse, its been a few months sinse ive i got Mr. Nibblesworth.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Squeeks mean nothing usually in my mischief...I have one particular rattie who never shuts up. I look at him and he squeeks...touch him and its as if I took a hot poker to him...he's just vocal. Rats will tuffle from time to time even those that are the best of buds. So long as no blood is spilled, there's probably nothing to worry about.

If you are super concern, I would suggest neuturing the worst of the two, that should solve any worries.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you free range them? Meaning let them out of the cage to run around and play? They need that type of stimulation (a few hours every day)


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I would try rat proofing a room where he can't get anything and free range them,make sure to get a cage big enough for them my fili is a little motor mouth he loves to just squeak at nothing. Do you actually see them fighting because maybe he is just squeaking just to do it. Fili does that and half the time kili isn't near him at all.


----------

